# "Bio-Synthetic" oil...



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

Opened up this months "Road and Track" and saw an add for bio-synthetic oil called "G-oil". Anyone actually use this stuff or hear any science behind it?


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

No one?


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

You are the first I've heard mention it - but I'm going to look into it


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

They sell it at Wal-Mart. made from iirc, beef tallow.


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

...as in rendered fat??


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Bryan127 said:


> ...as in rendered fat??


yep


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*deep fry?*



BsickPassat said:


> yep


can u use it in a deep frier


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.renewablelube.com/pdf/Bio-Synthetic HD SHP SAE 5W40 Motor Oil.pdf

http://www.renewablelube.com 

Here's some information on it... i'm not that interested, but anyone who is there ya go :beer:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

xJOKERx said:


> http://www.renewablelube.com/pdf/Bio-Synthetic HD SHP SAE 5W40 Motor Oil.pdf
> 
> http://www.renewablelube.com
> 
> Here's some information on it... i'm not that interested, but anyone who is there ya go :beer:


Renewable Lube is a different company.

the HOBS base is different from G-oil


----------



## beastyben1 (Mar 12, 2009)

*can't be too bad*

$26 mail in rebate so you only pay tax on this jug of oil. I purchased this for my fiance's Ford, so it can't be too bad plus this link has a link to Bob the Oil guy. 

http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?sduid=0&t=2844251

Couldn't use it on my GLI has the valve cover already leaks enough on dino.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

"Official Oil of ALMS". :thumbup:


----------

